# Ma MERDA!



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ero qui tutta rilassata che stavo scrivendo di oggi.
Con la casa silenziosa. Crozza appena finito. I gatti insolitamente paciosi e tranquilli. Il mio corpicciatolo ancora odoroso di Man che...








C'è Pupillo a cena con dei colleghi e mi sta massacrando di sms del tipo.
_vengo a darti il bacino della buona notte, vuoi?_
E non aggiungo altro.
Sono due ore. E mi sta sfiancando. 
Mi sento fottere con Pupillo, perchè lui mi sembra proprio di tradirlo.
Mi scopo il suo capo mentre  è convinto che mi scoperei lui e tutto il circo.
Madonna.
Ecco, altro sms.

_Prometto che ti do solo un bacio. 
_



Non mi va di cazziarlo come faccio di solito.
però minchia.
Mi ha tolto tutta la poesia porca puttana.
Ora però lo casso.
Che cazzo.
Manco masturbarsi in pace si può. Ci manca solo che mi ritrovo sotto casa il trio dell'ave maria di Eliade.
Max, Leandro e Cammelo.



paura.



Nota di servizio.
Man mi ha regalato una phalaenopsis gigantea maculata rossa gialla e arancione.
E'...enorme. le sue foglie coprivano praticamente il sedile della mia macchina.
E' già stata svasata e in mezzo alle mie sembra...
Sembra Man. 





Inquietante.


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2013)

Trovo più inquietante il tuo desiderio di lasciarti l'odore di man sulla pelle....


----------



## Leda (9 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade;bt7370 ha detto:
			
		

> Trovo più inquietante il tuo desiderio di lasciarti l'odore di man sulla pelle....


Siamo in due


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

E' una cosa molto erotica. Ho avuto anche qualche altro amante, di cui mi piaceva un sacco sniffarmi addosso l'odore del sesso.
E' una specie di prolungamento del piacere, una cosa un pò..proibita, perchè non si può fare.
Devi per forza fare una doccia prima di tornare a casa.
Non vi è mai capitato?
Non succede con tutti, alcuni hanno odori neutri, ma alcuni...



che bello. forse mi si sta risvegliando l'ormone


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2013)

A me sembra assolutamente normale.
se fai sesso con un uomo che ti piaccia dove sta la fretta di togliersi il suo odore di dosso.
mattia non c'é quindi....


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla;bt7376 ha detto:
			
		

> A me sembra assolutamente normale.
> se fai sesso con un uomo che ti piaccia dove sta la fretta di togliersi il suo odore di dosso.
> mattia non c'é quindi....


Strano che anche tu lo trovi normale

poi me la sono fatta la doccia, ovvio, ma intanto ho godicchiato un sacco a fare le cose ieri sera e sentendo nelle narici l'odore di Man quando mi muovevo.
Si. Ho godicchiato.

No Mattia non c'è.
Ho una casa che sembra esplosa una bomba dentro, tipo appartamento universitari.
C'è un bordello inenarrabile.
E io sembro mia nonna.

Sono in un relax da nirvana.

Serata alcool a casa mia stasera?
Faccio le frittelle d mele e potete rimanere a dormire.
Gli uomini portateli voi.


----------

